

Ask HN: Best command line XMPP client? - SamWhited

I recently asked about the best command line Usenet client (and the best command line mail client has been discussed plenty in the past); now I wanted to ask about peoples favorite CLI XMPP clients?<p>Right now I&#x27;m using Finch (CLI version of Pidgin), but I hate the interface (fake floating windows just waste a ton of space). I use IRSSI for IRC, and always wish there were something similar for XMPP (that wasn&#x27;t just a hack ontop of IRSSI). Any suggestions?<p>I prefer Vim-like to Emacs-like if it&#x27;s relavant, but all suggestions are welcome. OTR support a big plus.
======
xxtjaxx
[http://cybione.org/~irssi-xmpp/](http://cybione.org/~irssi-xmpp/) << XMPP-
Plugin for Irssi
[http://www.bitlbee.org/main.php/news.r.html](http://www.bitlbee.org/main.php/news.r.html)
<< bitlbee "An IRC to Other Chat Networks gateway. Needs a setup and can be
used with irssi IIRC

~~~
SamWhited
Thanks for the reply, but as I mentioned in the post I'm more curious about
actual XMPP clients than plugins ontop of IRSSI (or IRC gateways). Hopefully
someone else will find these useful though (I've used both of these in the
past, and they're not bad; just not what I'm looking for currently).

------
SamWhited
Right after posting this I discovered Profanity
([http://www.profanity.im](http://www.profanity.im)) which looks just about
perfect; except that it doesn't allow multiple accounts in a single process or
support OTR chat.

------
ralphm
I'm pretty fond of MCabber ([http://mcabber.com/](http://mcabber.com/)), a
full featured XMPP client with proper Multi-User Chat (MUC) support. I use it
inside a screen(1) session, next to irssi.

~~~
SamWhited
MCabber looks pretty nice at first glance; thanks for the tip. I'll have to go
find a sample config for it before I can actually use it and see if it's any
good though.

~~~
ralphm
It should ship with one, but otherwise see here
[http://mcabber.com/hg/index.cgi/file/dd8ae0abfc68/mcabber/mc...](http://mcabber.com/hg/index.cgi/file/dd8ae0abfc68/mcabber/mcabberrc.example)

------
Nux
I've used centericq/centerim extensively in the past, but switched to finch
which works decently and seems more maintained.

You could try the beta of Centerim 5, relies on Pidgin's libpurple.

------
MattJ100
I use Poezio, it's great: [http://poez.io/en/](http://poez.io/en/)

The main downside are that it is not yet packaged in Debian/Ubuntu.

~~~
SamWhited
Thanks; Poezio is one I haven't stumbled across yet and it looks pretty great
as well at first glance. Hopefully it supports multiple accounts (unlike
Profanity).

------
projectdelphai
Do you consider Bitlbee with IRSSI a hack? I use that and it works fine for
me.

~~~
SamWhited
I've used that in the past actually, but the purpose of this post is to get a
feel for what actual XMPP clients are out there. Thanks though.

